
Ask HN: What is good enough C/C++ benchmark suite for sorting algorithms? - erthink
Of course, this is a very broad topic. Nevertheless, is there a ready-made set of tests that shows the advantages and flaws of well-known sorting algorithms in the context where the std::sort or qsort() are used?<p>Actually I created some improvements to a quicksort-based algorithm and it work pretty for target scenarios (i.e. faster than std::sort, that based on introsort). So I want to check&#x2F;estimate these improvements on a good suite of test datasets to get a better picture of the pros and cons.
======
erthink
For now I found the Christopher Swenson's collection
([https://github.com/swenson/sort](https://github.com/swenson/sort)) . This is
more than nothing, but it is clearly not enough.

